# Ok too quiet in here



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Too quiet in here has anyone done any turning this weekend. I haven't just did some pouring.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

At least we got some great BBQ yesterday,right!!Was Good to see ya'll again,Steve!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We sure did Steve. Good seeing you too. Do you know what the keyring went for in the auction? I didn't stay around long enough to see.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

No sir, but I'll find out!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Spent the weekend fishing. Did pretty good today and a few yesterday. Getting my freezer full of specs and flounder.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knots for the fishfry :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Did grind out a couple after Robo57's visit..You guys down in north galveston county better be on your guard if you owe him money..He's armed and dangerous now..LOL...


Bobby..sorry I missed out on the commemorative pen..Darla called and said we were shot out of the saddle.. Really wanted that one to go to Justin...

Sure wish I coulda made it down there...sounds like a good time was had by all but I can't get too far from the old double-wide up here till Momma can run on her own.. She's hoppin' around here and giving me he11 so I know she's feeling better...

Too lazy for pix..but turned a couple of burls and they were GOOD...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I made one rose cedar pen this morning.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Finished a couple of spook type lures in pink/pearl scale for our trip back home in July, other then that, it was all wedding prep stuff. I think after looking at all the dresses and such with the soon to bride, I need to return my "Man Card".hwell:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Finished a couple of spook type lures in pink/pearl scale for our trip back home in July, other then that, it was all wedding prep stuff. I think after looking at all the dresses and such with the soon to bride, I need to return my "Man Card".hwell:


Hey Surf Hunter...what part of California do you live in? I'm probably going to come out that way in a couple of weeks or so to visit my son (he lives up by San Jose). If you are close by maybe you could take me fishing


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> Hey Surf Hunter...what part of California do you live in? I'm probably going to come out that way in a couple of weeks or so to visit my son (he lives up by San Jose). If you are close by maybe you could take me fishing


Let me know, I live by San francisco, so that is about 45 minutes away.
Our striped bass are starting to run now so there miht be ome fun things to catch, that or maybe leopard sharks or something.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Let me know, I live by San francisco, so that is about 45 minutes away.
> Our striped bass are starting to run now so there miht be ome fun things to catch, that or maybe leopard sharks or something.


I just looked up my son's address...he lives in "Burlingame" so I guess he is closer to San Fran that San Jose.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup, Burlingame is pretty close. How long you gonna be out? Feel free to PM me and we can discuss the specifics as to what your plans are and any free time you may have.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Yup, Burlingame is pretty close. How long you gonna be out? Feel free to PM me and we can discuss the specifics as to what your plans are and any free time you may have.


I'll do that! My son is in London right now, not quite sure how long he is going to be there. When I get some details I'll let ya know!


----------

